# Piano Colors (Native Instruments)



## BassClef (Jul 29, 2021)

OK... downloaded/installed (I love it) and working fine EXTEPT FOR...

There is some sort of irregular delay when playing any presets using the arpeggiator. When playing the preset, I get a slight delay or lag after pressing the key, but it's unpredictable and irregular. Sometimes the sound starts immediately with the key press and other times a slight delay. If I turn off the arpeggiator, the sound ALWAYS begins instantly with the key press. 

If I record a series of long notes in Logic (like whole notes in each bar) and quantize them, the playback alway plays them exactly on the beat as expected. So this "delay" problem is only when playing live or recording.

Any ideas what is going on here? Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Colin Hopkins (Oct 10, 2021)

YES!!! 

I had this problem when I bought Piano Colous a few months ago. I thought is was becuse I was running an old Windows 7 set up with underpowered graphics card etc etc (when I contacted Native Instruments they implied that is was the problem with comments about my BIOS being out of date etc etc). 

I have since upgraded my WHOLE system and.... I still have the exact same problem - infuriating :-(

Did you have any luck sorting this out - it's an amazing instrument but almost useless becuase of this constant delay/ latency bug.

PS. I'm using Pro Tools and know about the whole 'set up to minimise latency while recording v playback thing' etc etc, but this is not the problem.

Hope you got some answers...?

Cheers
CH


----------



## BassClef (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow. I had forgotten about this post, over two months old, yours is the first response. I have not found a solution and really need to email NI about this. I do love the library and have used it in a few pieces. But that delay issue while playing/recording arpeggiated presets makes using it difficult. It’s as if… every time to press a key, the arpeggiator starts at a different place in the sequence… random. 

I use Logic on a Mac, and will reach out to NI today. Others must be experiencing this!


----------



## Colin Hopkins (Oct 11, 2021)

Frustrating.... I have created a ticket with NI Support and am awaiting their reply (again - I went through this last time about 4 months ago to no avail...). 

Because I've upgraded my whole system I know its not a problem with my capability to run the software etc. I'm pretty sure it's a bug, but then again, others must be able to use it without this happening (?).

Great pity - it has so much potential! - grrrrr

I'll let you know if I miraculously find a solution


----------



## Colin Hopkins (Oct 13, 2021)

So it turns out for me the problem was with the Pro Tools session default sample rate that was set at 44.1khz. I doubled this to 88.2khz and everything is working pretty well (fingers tightly crossed....).
Not sure whether you have tried this yet...?

I only found this out by acciend by downloading Abletonm Live Lite to get a comparison amd the default sample rate was really high and Piano Colours worked fine.

Hope this works for you??

CH


----------

